# Tuning up my 2001 Nissan Maxima



## tarynup (Aug 21, 2004)

I was wanting to tune uo my maxima but I am not sure what I need or where to begin. Please help.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Intake and exhaust


----------



## jetsam (Feb 7, 2004)

I believe in unplugging the battery overnight, and taking her for a brisk drive the next day.

Also, the spark plugs, knock sensor, and o2 sensors need changing every 5 or 10 years. That's about all there is to tuning up a maxima, or any other modern vehicle.


----------



## turbolaser (Jul 5, 2004)

u can also try plug wires, rad flush, clean the fuel injectors, check the fuel pump, change trnny fluid, lots of little things that u can do.


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

I'd picked up one of those maintenance interval brochures at a local Nissan dealership and follow those to make sure you don't forget anything.


----------

